# Pinon



## hamzter (Jul 19, 2007)

Is this ok to use for smoke?

I am getting some Oak to try out with the Brisket and Beef ribs this weekend.  I have the opportunity to try out some Pinon if it is ok to use.


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 19, 2007)

I would say no because of the sap and resin since it is a pine type of tree. Could make your food nasty.

73
K7PGT


----------



## hamzter (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank you so much for the quick reply... you just saved me some $ I did not need to spend.

I saw you can use Maple and Cherry.


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 19, 2007)

Here's a good link
http://www.smoking-meat.com/barbecue-woods.html

And another
http://www.barbecuen.com/wood.htm

Pay close attention to the comment down at the bottom of this website about pine and spruce woods.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 19, 2007)

i looked @ a few lists & i never found if locust is ok or not. does anyone know ??


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 19, 2007)

When I first read this I said to myself "Why would he want to cook with bugs" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Then I looked it up on the web. Sounds like a hard wood but it has a lot of moisture and does pop. Great if you make xylophones 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But I didn't read the whole page. Just about half and I didn't see anything about using it for smoking. I'm assuming you are talking about the Black Locust tree?


http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_bas...cust_uses.html


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 19, 2007)

yeah- i figgered a couple chunks. it's lighter than hickory in color & looks pretty dry to me   - the inlaws use it for the wood heater so i'll ask them.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 19, 2007)

I seem to remember that Locust is on the "do not use" list from somewhere... I'll try to confirm that.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 19, 2007)

it's not black locust from the chunks i was looking at,but pappy did enlighten me to some hickory he's got laying around and is tired of the smell of, as he's been working saw mills all his life so it's mine to haul home....


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 19, 2007)

I read somewhere that the bark off the black locust is poisonous to some cattle... dunno about the other variety... [email protected], I wish I could find that file I saw Locust wood listed on!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 20, 2007)

I have heard locust is bad but never did get a firm answer. Never heard of pinion but if it's a conifer it's bad.

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...lavorChart.pdf

If there's any I missed or you can add anything let me know and I'll add them!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 20, 2007)

i checked it out - not sure if it's eastern or black but... locust is great fer coffee tables,nun chucks,& guitar bodis, makes great hardwod floors, heats the woodburner( house heatin') just dandy & as far as cookin- i'll let ya know - but like i said- poppy offered me 30-50 planks- as in 3X5 ft planks to chip & burn of hickory cause he's tired of the smell ...... so i'll take it. i ain't that much a fool ...


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 22, 2007)

Gypsy -

I'm pretty sure we had this dicussion some time ago and decided it not safe to use. I had emailed the state extesion service and they were supposed to get back o me but never did for confirmation.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 22, 2007)

thanx debi - i did discover that black locust makes great coffee tables & guitar necks- so not all is lost ... or all is not lost....  did i mention pappy & free hickory in the same sentence ??? now that is family ...


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 22, 2007)

Can't beat the free hickory for sure! Locust does make fine furniture. Are you a guitar player too? That's my prmary instrument - although I broke my ring finger last year and it's not working very well for fingering.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 22, 2007)

guitar,bass, drums, a bit of keys & piano ( only what i write) & cello & violin. but guitar & bass 27 yrs & drums 28 yrs & all state (la ti da ) choir... also been building me own guitars for 20 or so years ( or mutilating them)...


----------

